# Kiva goes raw!!



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Well after months of researching and talking myself in and out of it, i did it!!!
we got our first raw order from DAF yesterday and as from today kiva's diet will be all raw 
I wanted to make a bit of a diary on here, 1 so i can keep a bit of a record of how we are doing 2 to maybe help out any other 'wannabe' raw feeders that may be feeling a little overwhelmed by it all (as i was, and still am a little ha ha) and 3 ask any questions that crop up as we go!

Kiva is a GSD and currently 7 and a half months old, i will be feeding her based on her ideal *adult* weight which is 37kgs, and will be starting with around 2.5% of her adult weight, which works out as 950g per day 
I will increase or decrease the amount as we go depending on how she is looking, she is quite lean at the moment (typical teenage puppy, all legs and ears ) and i would like to keep her that way, especially as she is growing.

Kiva has been eating raw chicken leg quarters since she was around 4 months old, and chews them like a pro with no upset tums so i already know we have no issues with chicken, so her first week on raw will mainly consist of chicken, but i will also be giving her tripe mince for breakfast 4 times a week....so her first weeks menu looks like this..

monday
am chicken mince 1lb (454g)
pm chicken carcass 500g
tuesday
am tripe mince 1lb
pm chicken leg quarter 500g
wednesday
am chicken mince 1lb
pm chicken carcass 500g
thursday
am tripe mince 1lb
pm chicken leg quarter 500g
friday
am chicken mince 1lb
pm chicken carcass 500g
saturday
am tripe mince 1lb
pm tinned fish in tom sauce 420g + whole raw egg
sunday
am chicken mince 1lb
pm chicken carcass 500g

her first week was supposed to also include chicken necks alternated with the carcass, but DAF didnt have any in stock so she is stuck with the carcass' for now. I was a bit gutted that its not as varied as i would like within the chicken, but then i thought raw chicken carcass, mince and leg quarters, tripe and fish is A LOT more varied than her eating boring old kibble every day 

so......my first order.....OMG  what a day yesterday!!!!!!
I had planned on using one of the drawers in our freezer to store a weeks worth of food at a time, and store the rest at the freezer at OH's work and top ours up from that one weekly. so i put my order in, the guy turns up yesterday with looooaaaadddsss of frozen raw food, i take out whats going into the freezer at home and take the rest to OH's work to put in the freezer there. open the freezer..............and its warm!!!!!!! :crying:  nooooooooooooo!! so i have about 4 boxes of raw meat in my boot and nowhere for it to go. i start looking for a cheap freezer on places like gumtree etc but everyone i find has already been sold, by this point i honestly think i am going to have to end up throwing it away :crying: but luckily i have the best SIL in the world who just happened to have a spare freezer at hers that i could use :blush: unfortunately its to go back into a flat she rents out so i couldnt buy it from her, but it was just a relief to get it all into a freezer wherever it was!!

ready for some pics?? :w00t: ha ha
so my DAF order was
chicken carcass 10kg
chicken mince 1lb (454g) x20
minced tripe 1lb x 20
turkey necks x 8
mixed raw pork bones 5kg
mixed raw lamb bones 5kg
raw trotters x 4

I was a little suprised by the amount of boxes the guy delivered! 










trotters, sold in packs of 2 (the cd is to give an idea of the size of stuff )










turkey necks, a lot bigger than i was expecting










kiva aquanting herself with the turkey necks 










chicken carcass' packed in 2's (i think :huh: ha ha)










lamb bones....


















pork bones....


















chicken mince


















minced tripe


















that little lot filled 2 and a half drawers in my freezer and 4 drawers in my sister in laws freezer :w00t:

I havent included any offal in kivas menu as yet, after lots of great advice from you guys i am going to wait until i have introduced a few different meats first, then start throwing in small bits of offal 

so after this week of 'boring' chicken, i am hoping to introduce the turkey necks next. but i will post about that when i do it, no need to bore you with it just yet 

Kivas breakfast this morning was chicken mince and a dollop of natural yoghurt 










and she loved it! funnily enough, when i tried feeding her kibble for tea yesterday she flatly refused to eat it and looked at me as if to say 'you have all that in the freezer, and you expect me to eat KIBBLE?? pffffffffft' ha ha ha ha ha

well i think that is enough waffling for now, but i'll be back later with pics of tea! :wink: ha ha

thanks for looking x


----------



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

ive just started my 6 month old staffy on raw and just looking for a freezer before i order from DAF can i just ask how much you paid for all that as it seems you got quite alot


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Very exciting - will look forward to seeing how it goes .


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

sallygunes said:


> ive just started my 6 month old staffy on raw and just looking for a freezer before i order from DAF can i just ask how much you paid for all that as it seems you got quite alot


That little lot cost me £55 with free delivery


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I will certainly be following this thread  How exciting for you and Kiva!!


----------



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> That little lot cost me £55 with free delivery


thats really good value and will prob last quite a while am def going to order from them next month when i get my freezer


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Very exciting - will look forward to seeing how it goes .





lotlot said:


> I will certainly be following this thread  How exciting for you and Kiva!!


It is very exciting and daunting at the same time :huh: ha ha


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

sallygunes said:


> thats really good value and will prob last quite a while am def going to order from them next month when i get my freezer


Kiva has one packet of the minces for breakfast so they will last her 40 days, and the carcass', lamb and pork bones weigh 20kg altogether so that is 40 evening meals, and the turkey necks will be an evening meal each so thats another 8, plus 4 trotters, so it should last just over 7 weeks! and thats without the 3 days a week when she will be having chicken leg 1/4 or fish  (bought from asda)

so based on her eating the DAF order for tea 4 times a week, thats 13 weeks worth of evening meals  

However, once she is used to another meat other than chicken, i will probably stop getting the leg 1/4's and work our way through the DAF stuff lol


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

fantastic pics and thread


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Love the first photograph of the dog looking up at the boxes. :001_tt1:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Love the first photograph of the dog looking up at the boxes. :001_tt1:


It was great to see her so interested, but especially as she has had a bit of a dicky tummy last week so not been overly bothered by food  but she ate her breakfast and then started looking for more this morning!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Tea tonight, chicken carcass nom nom 










And kiva enjoying her chicken carcass! (rubbish pic quality )










I'm very impressed with the carcass' I'd never seen one before so was sort of expecting a bony lump! But there really is a lot of meat on there 

And she chewed it all up like its what she was born to eat 

So far, so good

Eta: she finished it about 20 mins ago, and she's still licking her mat! Wouldn't be doing that after kibble


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Kiva has one packet of the minces for breakfast so they will last her 40 days, and the carcass', lamb and pork bones weigh 20kg altogether so that is 40 evening meals, and the turkey necks will be an evening meal each so thats another 8, plus 4 trotters, so it should last just over 7 weeks! and thats without the 3 days a week when she will be having chicken leg 1/4 or fish  (bought from asda)
> 
> so based on her eating the DAF order for tea 4 times a week, thats 13 weeks worth of evening meals
> 
> However, once she is used to another meat other than chicken, i will probably stop getting the leg 1/4's and work our way through the DAF stuff lol


Haha, love the way you count how I do :lol: I base all mine on how many meals it will cover


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

SLB said:


> Haha, love the way you count how I do :lol: I base all mine on how many meals it will cover


I think I'm turning into a raw geek! Ha ha is it sad that I get excited about watching her eat, and the thought of all the different stuff I'll be able to (eventually) give her?  ha ha


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> I think I'm turning into a raw geek!


That's only when you start discussions talking about the consistency of poop.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Goblin said:


> That's only when you start discussions talking about the consistency of poop.


Funny you should say that, because I fully intend to report on poop consistency too! Ha ha 
May even take pics  ha ha ha


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Too much bone!!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I know all about being a raw geek :blush: 

I can't wait until we get our own place and can start ordering weeks and weeks worth of food, at the moment my OH and I are living with my dad so no room for a separate freezer for lucky yet :nonod: .... I am planning on getting a mini chest freezer for her when we move out, can't wait 

Kiva looks so happy with that carcass 

I found chunked and minced green tripe in pets at home, I haven't been able to find anywhere else (apart from online) so am very happy now that we have easy access to it


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Funny you should say that, because I fully intend to report on poop consistency too! Ha ha
> May even take pics  ha ha ha


I was always on the lookout for lucky's poops when first starting, got it to about 5 boneless plus 2 bone in meals per week for perfect poops


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been waiting for this  ...what an excellent thread! 

You and I have had a few discussions about this raw feeding malarkey so you know where my confused mind is right now 
Your diary and pics are going to be hugely helpful to me when I take the plunge too!

Its lovely to hear how much Kiva is enjoying her food, I can imagine for you there is a real feel good factor as you watch her tucking in, I get it a bit with Nikita when I just give her a chicken wing so it must feel fantastic to be going for it full time 

I'll be watching this thread with huge interest, best of luck with everything...although I'm sure you'll both take to it like a duck to water 

Hugs from me and Nikita x


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Shrap said:


> Too much bone!!


Would you care to make a suggestion  
I'm new to this, tis why I'm here ha ha


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> I know all about being a raw geek :blush:
> 
> I can't wait until we get our own place and can start ordering weeks and weeks worth of food, at the moment my OH and I are living with my dad so no room for a separate freezer for lucky yet :nonod: .... I am planning on getting a mini chest freezer for her when we move out, can't wait
> 
> ...


Oh she enjoyed every minute of it! I considered a chest freezer, but I've had one before and learnt very quickly that whatever you want to get out is always at the bottom! Ha ha
Kiva has been having the prize choice mince from pets at home for breakfast for a few months, but it's so expensive! Think it's about 90p for a 400g block and the DAF ones I think are about 44p for 454g 



LisaZonda said:


> I've been waiting for this  ...what an excellent thread!
> 
> You and I have had a few discussions about this raw feeding malarkey so you know where my confused mind is right now
> Your diary and pics are going to be hugely helpful to me when I take the plunge too!
> ...


It is a bit scary, but after making my mind to and doing it for just one day it already feels like 'what was I worrying about' lol I'm sure I'll need to adjust stuff as we're going, but it's all a learning curve isn't it! 

It is fab watching her chew and enjoy her food! And she chews it like a star, no trying to Hoover it up 

I hope the thread comes in handy, and I'm sure in the coming weeks you and nikita will pluck up the courage to go for it 

X


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

yep, 90p for 400g is about right, I cant order online though as most (if not all) companies only do bulk buy deliveries and I got no room  .... really looking forward to having our own place again


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Loved looking at your pictures!
We took the plunge earlier this month and ordered from DAF.
I, like you, have just started out with chicken and tripe really, until the next order where Ill be a bit more adventurous 

Its great isn't it. It took me a few days to work out whens the best time to get things out for meals, but I'm in a rythym now and loving it!

Good luck with everything


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll be watching this thread with great interest as I'd really love to get Alfie onto raw but my head is just mangled at the thought of it  I just find it all really confusing.... what to give, when to give it, how much etc etc... I know I need to have a good read through the stickies on here but they're SO long :w00t: and a little overwhelming 

I'll look forward to lots of regular updates


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Coffee said:


> I'll be watching this thread with great interest as I'd really love to get Alfie onto raw but my head is just mangled at the thought of it  I just find it all really confusing.... what to give, when to give it, how much etc etc... I know I need to have a good read through the stickies on here but they're SO long :w00t: and a little overwhelming
> 
> I'll look forward to lots of regular updates


I think that's why it took me so long to take the plunge! I read and read until my brain turned to mush ha ha yes of you want to feed raw you need to do your research but I think you can analyse it too much! I am just going to go with the flow and adapt it how/when i need to, but the raw feeders on here have been so helpful so I know where to come if I have any issues


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Coffee, I have some links to loads of info that helped me as well as my own blog if you need some help with the push  I'm very persuasive :lol:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

SLB said:


> Coffee, I have some links to loads of info that helped me as well as my own blog if you need some help with the push  I'm very persuasive :lol:


I will second this! SLB is very persuasive 
She helped me so much when I first looked into raw


----------



## Rolyforever74 (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow!I think you have made an excellent start!Kiva thinks so too looking at the photos!I loving Katie Perry all saddled up next to the raw meat!Funny! Does Kiva like fish like sardine/pilchards as well?My Izzie loves it!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> Would you care to make a suggestion
> I'm new to this, tis why I'm here ha ha


Sorry lol felt I had to say something but was running out the door and on my mobile! It's supposed to be 10% bone. Carcasses are more than 50% bone and the minces have 5-10% bone. So if you're having 1lb DAF mince in the morning there should only be a few other edible bones per week. 
Green tripe counts as muscle meat once you start introducing more variety. The heart is good too.

You need to keep and eye on calciumhosphorus ratio when they're still growing, which means getting the right amount of bone and meat.

If you need any help then PM me!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Rolyforever74 said:


> Wow!I think you have made an excellent start!Kiva thinks so too looking at the photos!I loving Katie Perry all saddled up next to the raw meat!Funny! Does Kiva like fish like sardine/pilchards as well?My Izzie loves it!


Ha ha it was the first cd I grabbed  kiva absolutely loves pilchards and sardines in tom sauce! She will be having that for tea once a week 



Shrap said:


> Sorry lol felt I had to say something but was running out the door and on my mobile! It's supposed to be 10% bone. Carcasses are more than 50% bone and the minces have 5-10% bone. So if you're having 1lb DAF mince in the morning there should only be a few other edible bones per week.
> Green tripe counts as muscle meat once you start introducing more variety. The heart is good too.
> 
> You need to keep and eye on calciumhosphorus ratio when they're still growing, which means getting the right amount of bone and meat.
> ...


Thanks Shrap  I will send u a pm.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

SLB said:


> Coffee, I have some links to loads of info that helped me as well as my own blog if you need some help with the push  I'm very persuasive :lol:


I can vouch for the info email  very helpful. And the blog is interesting reading too!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> I can vouch for the info email  very helpful. And the blog is interesting reading too!


Just wait for tomorrows update  we is having a dental check and I want to see the response from the nurse when she asks about his diet and how I keep his pearlies so pearly  I need a good argument, an informative one though


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been raw feeding since March and still get excited at feeding time.

As you go along you'll get into your own routine, I got so hooked on ratios but now judge alot by the dogs themselves.
I know trotters are really boney so trotters are always followed by liver heavy meals, I can't get Lexi on 5% liver its too much, she on about 3.5% and doing brilliantly.
The ratios are a good starting point, but not every dog is the same so don't panic if you can't get it exact.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

So end of day 1, too much bone? Trying to work stuff out in my head, gone back to mush 
Time for bed! But tripe for first time in the morning


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Breakfast this morning was tripe! First time kiva has tried it so hopefully it won't disagree with her. She certainly enjoyed it  
But omg does this stuff STINK!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Tripe reeks- viles stuff!! But dogs cant seem to get enough!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Tripe reeks- viles stuff!! But dogs cant seem to get enough!


It really does doesn't it! I thought dried tripe sticks were rank but they have nothing on the fresh stuff :nonod: ha ha


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> It really does doesn't it! I thought dried tripe sticks were rank but they have nothing on the fresh stuff :nonod: ha ha


It is the only way I can get dex to eat his offal- mince it finely then hide it in tripe!!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> It is the only way I can get dex to eat his offal- mince it finely then hide it in tripe!!


Thanks for the tip, I will remember that when it comes to adding offal, just incase she doesnt like it  good idea because I don't suppose anything outsmells the tripe!


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

Am i the only one that doesn't think tripe smells THAT bad ? :lol: 
I mean... i've smelt worse things! 
Maybe i just have a rubbish sense of smell lol

Great to see Kiva enjoying her lovely raw meals now  it's so nice when every meal is like the most tasty treat they've ever had hehe


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm with you lil doglets, I don't think tripe smells that bad 

I get the whole tripe from DAF, let it defrost cut it up into 500g portions then re-freeze and can honestly say it doesn't stink the kitchen out.

I actually have 2 portions defrosting in the sink now and when I walked into the kitchen there was no smell, I had to check to see if there was actually tripe in there.

We also have 3 whole tripe coming in our DAF order tomorrow can't beat the value over 10kg (our last weighed in at 11kg) for £5


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> It really does doesn't it! I thought dried tripe sticks were rank but they have nothing on the fresh stuff :nonod: ha ha


:lol: I feed tripe Frozen  I just chuck the block outside and they eat it like that  No stinky tripe for me 



Kivasmum said:


> Thanks for the tip, I will remember that when it comes to adding offal, just incase she doesnt like it  good idea because I don't suppose anything outsmells the tripe!


I'd try frozen offal first then slowly allow it to defrost sightly each time, so then you can be on defrosted offal.

If you order the liver from DAF (which I am assuming is what I have in the freezer) then it comes in blocks, so they need defrosting and cutting up. It's the texture that puts me off more than smell of things.



Lil Doglets said:


> Am i the only one that doesn't think tripe smells THAT bad ? :lol:
> I mean... i've smelt worse things!
> Maybe i just have a rubbish sense of smell lol
> 
> Great to see Kiva enjoying her lovely raw meals now  it's so nice when every meal is like the most tasty treat they've ever had hehe


I don't think it smells that bad, the Tripe and Oily fish does though! And I certainly couldn't cut up 10kg  Although a friend of mine has said, "Uf you can stand and feed defrosted tripe whilst with a hangover - you've passed the test" :lol:


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

I get my tripe straight from the abattoir and in the summer when I have 10 to chop, weigh and pack I can assure you it smells !!!!. When you buy it already prepared it is no where near as bad, it gets up your nostrils and all you can smell for hours is TRIPE!!! I have to do it in the garden to keep the house from smelling bad as well :lol:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Thanks for the tip, I will remember that when it comes to adding offal, just incase she doesnt like it  good idea because I don't suppose anything outsmells the tripe!


He is a monkey- wont eat it frozen, wont eat it if the bits are too big, wont eat it in anything other than tripe!!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Chicken mince for tea  didn't take a pic as I only remembered to take it out of the freezer a few hours before tea time so it was a 'lump' ha ha but she still thoroughly enjoyed it  
After Shrap pointed out there was too much bone on the menu I think I am going to feed her the chicken carcass just 3 times a week for her tea, chicken mince 3 times a week for tea and then the fish in tom sauce with an egg the other night, does that sound better? Obviously once I have started introducing different meats the chicken mince may be replaced with beef chunks etc and the carcass nights swapped about between other meaty bones, but I don't want to introduce anything new for at least a week so i know everything is well with her tummy (especially being a GSD )

How does that sound?? 

Oh and just a quick note on poop  she has been quite loose since her poorly tum last week but this afternoons offering started off like Mr whippy but was swiftly followed by some lovely formed dollops  ha ha ha ha


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Oh and just a quick note on poop  she has been quite loose since her poorly tum last week but this afternoons offering started off like Mr whippy but was swiftly followed by some lovely formed dollops  ha ha ha ha


Mr Whippy....PMSL :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Tripe again for breakfast today  I gave her it frozen as SLB mentioned, and no smell  

Would tripe for breakfast every day be ok???? I thought that way it has no bone in it so doesn't add extra to the % like the chicken mince would 

Poop this morning was beautifully formed  ha ha although she did let out a little yelp when the first bit passed  I checked it and there was no sharp bits and was a lovely brown colour, maybe her exit parts are just used not used to it being quite firm


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I wouldn't feed tripe that much, it's high calorie and you'll be missing out on nutrients from other meats. You could feed it twice a week?

And yes that sounds better lol


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Shrap said:


> I wouldn't feed tripe that much, it's high calorie and you'll be missing out on nutrients from other meats. You could feed it twice a week?
> 
> And yes that sounds better lol


only twice a week  would 3 times a week be too much?? at least that way the 3 nights she is having the chicken mince for tea, she could have tripe for breakfast


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

I feed mine tripe 3 times a week as it is so cheap, and cost does have to come into my budget with three dogs . I feed a boney meal nearly everyday ie ribs, chicken carcass, necks etc unless the poo the day before is abit too "solid". If it is I skip anything with bones and they get meat?fish/offal meals twice that day, and if all is well back to boney the next day. Some of it depends on the meat to bone ratio , some carcass's have lots of meat some less. I am basically obsessed with their "POO " :lol:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

suesdogs15 said:


> I feed mine tripe 3 times a week as it is so cheap, and cost does have to come into my budget with three dogs . I feed a boney meal nearly everyday ie ribs, chicken carcass, necks etc unless the poo the day before is abit too "solid". If it is I skip anything with bones and they get meat?fish/offal meals twice that day, and if all is well back to boney the next day. Some of it depends on the meat to bone ratio , some carcass's have lots of meat some less. I am basically obsessed with their "POO " :lol:


Thank you suesdogs  I started over analyzing again, but I'm back in the land of the logical now  and although I will cut back on the bone a little I will let the poop guide me 

Chicken carcass for tea tonight! Not had anything 'boney' since tuesday night so should be ok 

She wont be having her tea until late tonight though 'junior playgroup' at 6 for half an hour so will probably leave it until 8, don't want her running round like a loony with a belly full of bone


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> only twice a week  would 3 times a week be too much?? at least that way the 3 nights she is having the chicken mince for tea, she could have tripe for breakfast


I'd say 3-4 breakfasts of tripe would be fine, even if you fed 4 that'd still mean the other 10 meals of the week can be other things, and considering all the other meals are chicken atm the tripe is the only variety! 
Just remember not to start worrying too much


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

I feed half the weekly amount of Major's food as tripe at the moment, it works for me and him. Got my DAF delivery today which when I can sort my pictures out I will put up but I got 3 whole tripe at £5 each and the average weight of them was 15kg  what a bargain 

He get variety in his other meals as at present he gets:
Saturday	Tripe 
1/2 pack of Mince
Sunday	Tripe
1/2 Mince
Monday	Beef & Liver and bone
Tuesday	Tripe
1/2 Mince
Wednesday	Tripe
1/2 Mince
Thursday	Tripe
B&H
Friday	Mince
B&H
with minces being either chicken, turkey, lamb or oily fish


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Staffx said:


> I feed half the weekly amount of Major's food as tripe at the moment, it works for me and him. Got my DAF delivery today which when I can sort my pictures out I will put up but I got 3 whole tripe at £5 each and the average weight of them was 15kg  what a bargain
> 
> He get variety in his other meals as at present he gets:
> Saturday	Tripe
> ...


Ooo I'm looking forward to pics of the whole tripe  I did consider it because it's a bargain, but not sure how big it would be and wether I could stomach cutting it up  ha ha


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

It is quite large, a whole one fills our sink, as we have three this time I am struggling to find somewhere to defrost them to be cut up, as it is minus temps outside this isn't a suitable place.

As I have mentioned before I do not find the odour too bad but I would advise gloves as it takes a few washes to get the smell out of your hands 

However tripe is easy to cut up with a half decent pair of kitchen scissors, the 3 lamb cages they sent me instead of beef shanks may be more of a problem to cut up!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

from a German site www.mcwuff.de.

We tend to get ours by ordering on Tuesday from the butcher and they get it in on Friday as they have their own slaughterhouse. We do have to pick it up from their delivery area outside as it's not allowed to enter their premises.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I got whole tripe last time from DAF....won't do THAT again. I can only just cope with minced tripe, the whole tripe was a bit of tripe too far!!!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I think I'm with lexi on that one!  ha ha maybe tripe chunks, but thats my limit 

Took a little video of kiva eating her carcass tonight 










http://static.photobucket.com/playe...albums/j379/carolinerobinson766/VIDEO0042.mp4 
Ps this is a photobucket vid taken by me, of my dog, in my kitchen and as I'm posting on a public forum I am obviously not concerned about privacy or reuse, just incase the forum is still having 'video upload' issues


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

The picture is a cows tripe if you get sheep's they are much smaller and more manageable, they weigh 3- 4 kgs .I cut a large black plastic bag and use it as a sheet on my kitchen drainer and use a large pair of kitchen scissors to cut it up. Takes me about 30 mins now to do 10 tripes. I leave them as quite big chunks as I loose the plot by the sixth one. I pay £1-2 for all ten.......so it's worth the smell etc :thumbup:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

My issue is for the extra £2 or £3 i'd rather get it minced. I tried whole tripe, nearly vommited gone back to minced tripe.


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> I think I'm with lexi on that one!  ha ha maybe tripe chunks, but thats my limit
> 
> Took a little video of kiva eating her carcass tonight
> 
> ...


Could you ask Kiva to have word with Nikita and explain that she is meant to keep the food on her own feeding towel!...Nikita never does, she feels the need to wander around the house dropping her raw chicken in as many places as possible....my rug, my sofa, even on my slippers! 
She just won't stay put with it....she is determined not to keep it on her towel


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

LisaZonda said:


> Could you ask Kiva to have word with Nikita and explain that she is meant to keep the food on her own feeding towel!...Nikita never does, she feels the need to wander around the house dropping her raw chicken in as many places as possible....my rug, my sofa, even on my slippers!
> She just won't stay put with it....she is determined not to keep it on her towel


Feed her in her crate! Or put her in a down before she gets it and don't let her get up lol!
Or keep a lead on her and lead her back...


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

LisaZonda said:


> Could you ask Kiva to have word with Nikita and explain that she is meant to keep the food on her own feeding towel!...Nikita never does, she feels the need to wander around the house dropping her raw chicken in as many places as possible....my rug, my sofa, even on my slippers!
> She just won't stay put with it....she is determined not to keep it on her towel


Tiled floors 

Glad to see it's suiting Kiva. And happy to know I helped


----------



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

suesdogs15 said:


> The picture is a cows tripe if you get sheep's they are much smaller and more manageable, they weigh 3- 4 kgs .I cut a large black plastic bag and use it as a sheet on my kitchen drainer and use a large pair of kitchen scissors to cut it up. Takes me about 30 mins now to do 10 tripes. I leave them as quite big chunks as I loose the plot by the sixth one. I pay £1-2 for all ten.......so it's worth the smell etc :thumbup:


where do you buy them from at that price? the butchers round here are not very helpful at all


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

sallygunes said:


> where do you buy them from at that price? the butchers round here are not very helpful at all


I used the internet to find all my local butchers and rang them all and asked if they did tripe, heart etc for my dogs . I found two that have their own abattoirs attached to the butchers,but only one that will give me the tripe because of the defra rules on the disposal of "animal waste". The other will let me have tongue , lungs etc. I now go to the abattoir bit to collect them directly. I know I am lucky to have them locally , if I didn't I would have to reconsider feeding raw as it would be too expensive for me to feed my three.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice firm poops this morning :thumbup: and chicken mince for breakfast.

One thing I am going to have to work on is getting things defrosted! I put a few days worth from the freezer into the fridge, but then forget to take them out the fridge  and after 24 hours in the fridge they are still pretty much frozen  not a huge issue as she enjoys it just as much frozen as she does defrosted 

It's great because she seems to look at me every time I feed her with a look that seems to say 'wow! Raw again!?'  

So far so good


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> Nice firm poops this morning :thumbup: and chicken mince for breakfast.
> 
> One thing I am going to have to work on is getting things defrosted! I put a few days worth from the freezer into the fridge, but then forget to take them out the fridge  and after 24 hours in the fridge they are still pretty much frozen  not a huge issue as she enjoys it just as much frozen as she does defrosted
> 
> ...


I just take one day's worth out of the freezer at night, and leave it in a bowl in the kitchen. I did start with trying to defrost them in the fridge but they just stay frozen! Because it's every night it's now become a routine so I rarely forget to take it out, but if I do it just becomes one of Sherlock's tinned pilchards and an egg mornings!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Nice firm poops this morning :thumbup: and chicken mince for breakfast.
> 
> One thing I am going to have to work on is getting things defrosted! I put a few days worth from the freezer into the fridge, but then forget to take them out the fridge  and after 24 hours in the fridge they are still pretty much frozen  not a huge issue as she enjoys it just as much frozen as she does defrosted
> 
> ...


I had the same problem with defrosting, Florence is fed in our garage/utility room where we keep the freezer and the first week I was just taking the food out the freezer and leaving it in the fridge; only to find it was still frozen solid 24hrs later.

I now defrost in a spare washing up bowl in the kitchen 

eta great thread by the way Kivas mum :thumbup:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I've just started defrosting again, I got lazy and just chucked it them frozen 

The past couple of days I've been defrosting chicken carcasses in a washing up bowl - so they've had that, this morning I got out their dinner, but won't have chance to get their food out til tomorrow morning because I'm working 6-2 and have to leave the house at 5 tonight after I've put their bowls down. 

But mines out on the side defrosting (well in the pantry)


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not too bad at defrosting the carcass' because I am giving her them every other day, it's the chicken mince and tripe that's the bugger  I'm sure I'll get into the swing of it  

Tripe for tea, and firm and small poops this afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

SLB said:


> But mines out on the side defrosting (well in the pantry)


I want a pantry  ha ha


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> I'm not too bad at defrosting the carcass' because I am giving her them every other day, it's the chicken mince and tripe that's the bugger  I'm sure I'll get into the swing of it
> 
> Tripe for tea, and firm and small poops this afternoon :thumbup:


See your turning out just like me "POO OBSESSED"


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I swear if people, or should I say 'normal' people , could see me they would think I was bonkers! Stood in the garden looking at poop saying things like 'oooo that's nice and firm' or 'thats a neat little poop' :confused1: ha ha

Ok, so I've been a little naughty this evening  kiva has had a mince and trip day today, and Shrap had mentioned giving her a 'recreational' bone on non bone days to give her something to chew on and a bit of jaw excersize. Now, we know that nothing from a boring old chicken could be classed as recreational, as they may aswell be made from kibble now Mrs has her raw jaws going! So I got a pig leg? Bone out of the freezer and let her have a go on that  there wasn't much meat on it, and I only gave her it for 20 minutes, and she had a right good chew on one end. Soooo we will see how she is after her first, small taste of oinker  
You may now all give me a virtual wrist slap   ha ha


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

*slap*


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

What's the wrist slap for? introducing pork? lol. She wouldn't have eaten much it's fine  Glad she enjoyed her bone!!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Shrap said:


> What's the wrist slap for? introducing pork? lol. She wouldn't have eaten much it's fine  Glad she enjoyed her bone!!


The pork yes  ha ha we have only been at it for 4 days and I am already getting carried away! It could be worse though I can't wait to give her a trotter!  she really enjoyed it, didn't get through much of it, but I think if she had it for an hour it would of been a meal instead of recreational lol 
I'm sure she will be fine, and I will lay off any new things until the beginning of next week, then the turkey necks are coming out


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

I found that after the first few new introductions I had no problems,once their gut was used to raw they became quite hardy to all I gave them. It was often just a case of one of them not liking something, one of mine doesn't like raw liver or kidney in lumps ,so I either gently cook it , or mince it , "simples"


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Chicken mince and a tablespoon of natural yoghurt for breakfast.

Small firm poops and no accidents overnight, so her 20 minute chew on a pork bone had no adverse effects :thumbup:

This is so much easier than I thought


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> I want a pantry  ha ha


I wouldn't be without mine, it's where my freezer is, cat food, shavings and straw - it's the pet pantry really


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

My defrosting area is a Tupperware tub in the microwave  I have tomorrow mornings tripe in there already, I'm getting the hang of it  

Carcass for tea nom nom  

Also have to mention her behaviour! A LOT more chilled :w00t: she's like a 7 month old puppy without speed  ha ha doesn't jump as much, still loves to play but isn't quite as manic  and that's just after 5 days ........


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

suesdogs15 said:


> See your turning out just like me "POO OBSESSED"


I think it's inevitable. When we're out walking the beasties and OH picks up, he asks me if I want to feel it! That can't be normal, can it?!

Glad all's going well with Kiva. Exciting isn't it?

Em x


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

CuteRotts said:


> I think it's inevitable. When we're out walking the beasties and OH picks up, he asks me if I want to feel it! That can't be normal, can it?!
> 
> Glad all's going well with Kiva. Exciting isn't it?
> 
> Em x


It is  I look forward to feeding her, and she looks forward to being fed ha ha x


----------



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

have you fed any liver yet ? just wondered as winston had the runs this eve and i think it was prob the little bit of ox liver i fed with his tripe this morning ?

just wondered if this was normal when introducing liver ?

also good luck with the RAW movement


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

It's very normal when feeding liver, start with pieces around the size of a 50p and gradually increase when stools firm x


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

sallygunes said:


> have you fed any liver yet ? just wondered as winston had the runs this eve and i think it was prob the little bit of ox liver i fed with his tripe this morning ?
> 
> just wondered if this was normal when introducing liver ?
> 
> also good luck with the RAW movement


What Shrap said  no I haven't yet, and I won't be for a while, until we have a few meat introductions under our belt  
When I do I'll be starting with very small amounts with something boney


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Tripe and yoghurt for breakfast today  poop watch, still firm and half the size :w00t:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Kivasmum said:


> Tripe and yoghurt for breakfast today  poop watch, still firm and half the size :w00t:


you just wait, the best bits when you start judging other peoples dogs poop!!!
and muttering to yourself like a crazy lady, hmmm i bet they are fed commercial  :nonod:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Tinned fish and egg night today  so 425g tin of pilchards in tom sauce and a whole raw egg, one of her faves


----------



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

Shrap said:


> It's very normal when feeding liver, start with pieces around the size of a 50p and gradually increase when stools firm x


thanks very much i think i overdid it with the liver will start again with it next week and introduce it slowly


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Something else I've just noticed, and I don't know wether it's down to raw or not but, kiva from being a small puppy has had quite dirty ears. I've used ear cleaning stuff from vets, and ear cleaning wipes regularly but she always seemed to have browny waxy stuff inside her ears. We have just been playing tuggy and I noticed its gone!! Lovely clean ears and normal skin colour too, I always thought they looked a bit pink and blotchy, but not anymore! Could this be down to her New diet?


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Chicken mince for breakfast  still firm  lol


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

KM - what are the DAF chicken carcasses like? I might get some from them next time I order.. but I want to know they're a decent size.


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Something else I've just noticed, and I don't know wether it's down to raw or not but, kiva from being a small puppy has had quite dirty ears. I've used ear cleaning stuff from vets, and ear cleaning wipes regularly but she always seemed to have browny waxy stuff inside her ears. We have just been playing tuggy and I noticed its gone!! Lovely clean ears and normal skin colour too, I always thought they looked a bit pink and blotchy, but not anymore! Could this be down to her New diet?


Most likely yes  Charlie had the same , always had brown gunky ears and kept scratching them quite alot, shortly after being on raw they cleared up and no more scratching!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

SLB said:


> KM - what are the DAF chicken carcasses like? I might get some from them next time I order.. but I want to know they're a decent size.


They are packed in 2's and sold as being 1kg per 2, but I havent weighed any. They are a really good size and really meaty 

Few pics for ya  it's on a dinner plate and it's a decent sized dinner plate, i have ones that are smaller lol


























And heres a link to a vid of kiva eating one, she's probably around 28kg now just so you have an idea of her size 

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...albums/j379/carolinerobinson766/VIDEO0042.mp4

Hope that helps


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Something else I've just noticed, and I don't know wether it's down to raw or not but, kiva from being a small puppy has had quite dirty ears. I've used ear cleaning stuff from vets...


With ours the gunk in the ear mirrors the dust from the ground where they sleep, I would suggest for those that do need to clean ears use the least invasive method possible, few drops of water then wait five minutes then wipe out. A bit of ear wax is fine, it's there to catch dirt and stuff.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

sallygunes said:


> thanks very much i think i overdid it with the liver will start again with it next week and introduce it slowly


I made the same mistake when first starting Sherlock off on liver and Sleeping Lion suggested boiling the liver in goats milk - this worked really well - no more loose stools, and Sherlock loves it!

It's been long enough now so he can have it raw and it doesn't cause problems, but I often cook it in goats milk anyway as a treat for him!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

SLB said:


> KM - what are the DAF chicken carcasses like? I might get some from them next time I order.. but I want to know they're a decent size.


You should see if you have a Chinese supermarket near you first, I get 4 carcasses for 50p from mine


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Shrap said:


> You should see if you have a Chinese supermarket near you first, I get 4 carcasses for 50p from mine


Bargain!  I will have to have a look round the one in town, the ones from daf are £7 for 10


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmm I don't have chinese supermarkets, but where I work the place across the road which is owned by the same man, and they have a butchery behind them (also owned by the same man) so I can pop in anytime and get bones etc cheap or free, but not carcasses as most people buy whole chickens. 

We do have a lot of halal butchers in town, I could try those...


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

SLB said:


> Hmm I don't have chinese supermarkets, but where I work the place across the road which is owned by the same man, and they have a butchery behind them (also owned by the same man) so I can pop in anytime and get bones etc cheap or free, but not carcasses as most people buy whole chickens.
> 
> We do have a lot of halal butchers in town, I could try those...


I've found halal butchers have good prices too x


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

well we have done a whole week now!! :w00t:  
yesterday was training day so i didnt feed her before we went and she got through about 100g of chargrilled chicken and a third of a block of cheese while we were there  
and later in the evening i gave her about 2/3 of a block of chicken mince (so roughly 300g) with a bit of yoghurt....

this mornings breakfast was tripe

so now we have done a full week i thought i would put up the 'menu' we actually used for the week, as it differs slighlty to my original post 

1)
am. 1lb chicken mince
pm. chicken carcass approx 500g
2)
am. 1lb minced green tripe
pm. 1lb minced chicken
3)
am. 1lb minced green tripe
pm. chicken carcass approx 50g
4)
am. 1lb minced chicken
pm. 1lb minced green tripe
5)
am. 1lb minced chicken
pm. chicken carcass approx 500g
6)
am. 1lb minced green tripe
pm. 425g tinned pilchards in tom sauce + whole raw egg
7)
am. 1lb minced chicken
pm. cooked chicken and cheese training treats + 300g minced chicken

things i have noticed since going for it.....
she seems a lot more 'content' sometimes she reminded me of a drug addict that was rattling!! lol like she couldnt sit still, NEEDED to cause mischief somehow!! but lately she seems just as content to sprawl out on the couch and have a cuddle 
she enjoys EVERY SINGLE MEAL :w00t: :w00t: while on kibble, sometimes you could see she was eating it purely to survive, now she eats it with enthusiasm and thoroughly enjoys every mouthful 
her ears....she has always had quite 'gunky' ears, not anymore :hand: they seem a lot cleaner and healthier looking :wink:

and the best bit???? THE POOOOOOOOO!!!! ha ha they remind me of large rabbit todds  firm and at least half the size of kibble poop, and doesnt smell anywhere near as bad :w00t:

soooo tonight we have a carcass in the fridge that needs eating so she will be having that for tea, then we'll have a boneless day tomorrow and then the turkey necks are coming out :w00t: :w00t: i will keep you updated, wether you like it or not


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

not updated for a few days so....
yesterday was supposed to be bone free day but due to me not keeping an eye on what was left in freezer i realised there was no chicken mince left in there, so she had tripe for brekkie and got introduced to turkey necks a day early 
poop seemed normal this morning so hopefully turkey necks agree with her!

tripe again for breakfast, and i need to go to my SIL and restock my freezer so she can have a few bone free days i think


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

ok so i have neglected my diary a little bit  had some issues at home last week, split up with the OH  so been a bit preoccupied. 

Kiva is still on the raw though  and not concentrating on it as much as i had been has actually helped in as much that i am a lot more comfortable just giving her whatever is close at hand, without stressing too much about weights, ratios etc etc 

her second week menu was pretty much the same as her first week other than turkey necks a couple of times instead of chicken carcass, she seemed to deal with them with no problems so thats the first introduction under our belt 

yesterday was a bit of a weird day and without thinking too much i gave her one of the lamb bones for her tea  she absolutely loved it and, fingers crossed, we have had no bum explosions :w00t: ha ha
so along with the turkeys necks, she has also had one pork bone and one lamb bone over the last few weeks, it would seem with no ill effects.

we are on a bone free day today so she had tripe for brekkie and will be having chicken mince for tea, then tomorrow i think i may give her another lamb bone (a nice juicy ribby looking one ) and see if she deals with another one ok.

i am going to leave it another few weeks before i introduce any offal?  and concentrate on getting the pork, lamb and turkey firmly on the go first 

she has put a little weight on, but this last week or so i have been a bad mummy and not walked her as often :nono: but we are back in the swing of it now so i will give it another week and if she still seems to be putting weight on i will reduce her food. 

soooo after 2 weeks my top tips would be...
freezer space!!!! sort it out before you order anything! the order i got filled 6 full sized freezer drawers and a fridge veg drawer 
take it slowly  it has been so tempting over the last 2 weeks to just throw her a trotter or a lamb bone, and although she has had a pork bone and a lamb bone she has only had 1 of each and that was at the end of week 1 and then the end of week 2. 

but most importantly RELAX!!!!!!! honestly i have been researching this for months and months and months and turned my head to mush thinking, worrying etc.........ITS REALLY NOT THAT HARD :hand: 

instead of trying to take everything in at once, start with the basics and take it a day at a time. tackle hurdles as they arise instead of trying to foresee them 

and lastly, Kiva....she is bright as a button but cool as a cucumber! honestly there have been days over this last week where i have just wanted to do nothing but lounge on the couch and she has been perfectly happy to do that with me! bearing in mind we are talking about an 8 month old GSD here :w00t: honestly, she is just so chilled out!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear about you and your OH splitting up. But from the rest of your post I guess it's not so bad?


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you  but no it's not so bad, been coming for a while so although I miss the whole 'having someone there' and what we used to have, it is being outweighed by the reality of what we had and knowing I deserved better  

And.......I still have my dog  lol


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

She had tinned sardines and a raw egg for tea last night  one of her favourites :w00t:

we had a half firm and half mr whippy poop this morning, but i am putting that down to the pizza slice she nicked off my dozy teenagers plate last night!!  she thoroughly enjoyed running into the garden and scoffing it, but i dont think her digestive system was as excited :nonod:

so chicken mince for breakfast today, and them lamb ribs? for tea tonight, i may even take a pic for you all  ha ha


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Well this is what Kiva was doing while the advert for bakers (with noises for your dog) was on the tv tonight



















Bakers?????? Pfffft ha ha

It looks like a chunk of lamb spine? But whatever it is she has been chomping for about 20 mins and still a fair bit to go! Been to 'junior playgroup' tonight too so I think she will be one chilled puppy this evening


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Tripe for breakfast and chicken mince for tea today  

Her poop was lovely and firm this morning, but then she had another small one on our walk that was a little 'kibble fed' like ha ha not runny but squishy? I am going to give her another lamb bone tomorrow I think and then see how her poop is the day after, maybe it was just because it was new? 

Anyway, another bonus i have noticed......she is looking shiiiiiny  and to say she is in dire need of a good scrub she doesn't really smell doggy :hand:


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

Aw glad it's all going well for her - and welcome to the poo-inspectors club!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

since our last update kiva has had 
minced chicken and lamb bone (spine?)
tripe and chicken mince
then yesterday as it was training day, the trainer had advised maybe skipping kivas breakfast as treats just arent holding her attention at all since raw feeding! (who needs to work for crappy cheese, garlic sausage or hot dogs when you get fed raw chicken carcass' and turkey necks?? ) so for breakfast all she had was less than a quarter of a 1lb block of tripe for breakfast, then training treats while at training, then a turkey neck for supper. 
this morning she had the the rest of the 1lb block of tripe and for tea she will be having carcass i think. i know she had a boney day yesterday, but i need to go to my (ex) SIL's to raid her freezer as i still havent got one sorted at home  

her poops seemed to be fine following her second lamb bone on saturday, and also this morning after the turkey neck last night so i 'think' i can say we have lamb and turkey under our belt :thumbup1:

she will be having a boneless day tomorrow and then the trotters are coming out!! :w00t: i dont know who is going to be more excited ha ha

need to place another order with daf for monday next week i think as i am pretty much out of mince and tripe :huh: but i still have plenty of carcass' lamb and pork bones, turkey necks and trotters left to last another month, so i was just going to order the minces and get some beef ones so i can introduce that after pork.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Another little update for you  
Kiva is still going great on her raw and still loving every meal! I think we have chicken, turkey, lamb and pork sorted, she doesn't seem to have any adverse reactions to them and poops seem normal :cornut:
So, I had to place another order from daf as I was running out of the chicken and tripe mince, we got it this morning  
But look what I got!! £20 out of my local paper Yaaaaay










So my second order from daf was
Chicken mince x 20 
Lamb mince x 20
Minced tripe x 20
Beef mince x 20
5kg duck wings
5kg chicken carcass

Lamb mince










Beef mince










Duck wings










Didn't take any pics of the tripe, chicken mince or carcass as there are already pics on this thread of those  
I got everything from my second order in my new freezer, apart from 3 x 2 chicken carcasses  
I still have turkey necks, trotters, carcasses, lamb and pork bones left from my first order so added to this latest order I SHOULD be okay for 2 months of food. My first order cost £55 and the second one £53 first order was a month ago, so 3 months of food has cost me £108 so roughly £35 a month which is great! 
Kiva has had a few duck wings today so will check the poop in the morning and see how they have been received, and hopefully after a few more helpings that will be duck on the menu and I will introduce beef  
Once the duck and beef have been introduced the liver will be coming out and we will be all done with the introductions!

But so far, so good! 
Kiva got her first season last week  and seems to be coping with the reduced excersize well, and is still as chilled as ever, my dog rocks :cornut:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

My dogs love the Duck wings. I asked my brother to get Louie one out as a bedtime snack earlier and he said are they in a bag, "No they're loose" :lol: he wouldn't touch them - and he worked at Macdonalds... c'mon?

Hope she enjoys them.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

No apparent problems after the duck wings  so next week it's beef week! 

I have decided though that I need to streamline her menu a bit 
Because things like the pork and lamb bones come in 5kg boxes and are such weird and wonderful shapes, and I need to be able to fit around a months food in 1 freezer I need to have a bit more of a plan, rather than 'ooooo beef, oooo trotters, oooo duck wings, ooooo lamb bones' ha ha it's just soooo much fun trying to give her a bit of everything but I need to be practical I think


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

So, how did she do with the beef then......


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

CuteRotts said:


> So, how did she do with the beef then......


very well  and with the duck wings too :thumbup: 
so a couple of months on we have chicken, turkey, pork, beef, lamb, tripe, duck tried and tested and no apparent problems with any!! 
although i think when the lamb mince has ran out we may be giving lamb a bit of a miss? i doesnt seem to have any adverse effects on the output, but she seems to get very smelly wind when she has had lamb! although i havent noticed it the past couple of times so we shall see 
I gave her a piece of salmon a few days ago, as she absolutely adores tinned pilchards i thought id try her with some raw fish, not so keen apparently! ha ha 
As all the new meats have gone down so well she had her first piece of raw liver yesterday :thumbup: she ate it raw no problems, and appeared to enjoy it and no bum explosions!! yaaaaaay i did only give her a 50p size piece though, and i will carry on doing that every day for at least a week i think to get her used to it.

It seems like ive always fed her this way now, i honestly crapped myself at the thought of starting, and gave myself numerous headaches researching, and although i would never advise anyone to go into raw feeding with no research, it really isnt that difficult :thumbup: i no longer stress about weights, or ratios if she is a little loose i chuck her a carcass or a trotter or a turkey neck, if its a little too solid she gets tinned fish and egg or tripe etc etc.... and the pure pleasure on her face EVERY SINGLE MEAL makes all the stressing worthwile! that and the fact that her poo's are like non smelly pebbles, her teeth are sparkly, her coat is shiny and doesnt smell doggy, and she is ridiculously chilled out for a 9 month old GSD


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Which company are you using?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

goodvic2 said:


> Which company are you using?


They are up north Vic- I believe it is DAF


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

goodvic2 said:


> Which company are you using?


I am using DAF  and so far I am very happy with their service


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

Me too - DAF are pretty good, no complaints here.

Glad she's doing so well on it.
Our little springer Billy is a bit dicey on the lamb - I think it's just a bit too smushy! OK if he has a bit of carcass with it though but I don't think I'll be ordering it next week either.
Billy is on raw but I can't get our 6 year old rottie on it - just doesn't take to it at all - having to stick to dried i'm afraid with him - although DAF do that too so I shall be ordering it from them too from now on


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

well its been around 6 months since we started our little raw adventure, and were still going strong!!  since my last update kiva has tried heart, minced oily fish, lambs legs and liver. the liver i introduced as a small piece each day for probably a couple of weeks with no ill effects so now she has one liver meal a week, which is much easier than trying to split it over the week, and she loves it! although she does tend to hide it all over the garden for a wee while before eating it  
on the whole 10% offal guideline she doesnt quite get enough liver per week, but i plan on rectifying that by introducing her to kidney when we get our next delivery at the end of this month, i will start slowly again and then hope to have her having a liver meal per week and a kidney meal each week.
i have turned into a bit of a freaky dog food lady though, i find myself turning my nose up at people when they mention dry dog food of any standard! ha ha 

kiva is 1 now!! it was her birthday in june, it has gone so fast! 

oh and im also ordering a pigs head this time, so that should be fun, i promise to post some pics ha ha


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't be one of those raw feeders that looks down on kibble feeders lol!

I'm feeding Dino Applaws while I'm at Ballybee's due to lack of freezer space.

Glad she's doing so well


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Ha ha I'm not really that bad  just Bakers and the like, but I did that when i was feeding dry food  she is doing great, thank you


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

Glad it's going so well for her - sounds like she loves it!
You never know, maybe one day I might even get to see her 

Em


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Just a little update while I'm sat waiting for my daf delivery.
Look what I got at the weekend!!!! 








I was sick of worrying about what I would and wouldn't fit in my standard freezer so I ordered this bad boy  
Getting all excited waiting for my pig head to arrive! Oh dear...........ha ha ha


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Is the freezer just for Kiva? 

I am quite lucky , have just found a supplier that sells DAF but you can order in small quantities...you just have to collect from her house.

So I can get it all in two drawers now in the freezer and just go to her house every 3 weeks. 


Hope she enjoys her pigs head!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

We bought a fridge freezer in May so the dogs could have our freezer and all our food was together 

So now we have a small chest for all the bones and bulky stuff and a 4 drawer one for the minces and chunks etc. Stuff that will stack properly.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Yep that's Kiva's freezer  I was quite gutted with my delivery though  I got all excited because I could finally order a big bag of bones for £4 and actually have a hope of fitting them somewhere, and then they were missing from my delivery....not happy.
Also have to say the turkey necks and carcasses are rather scrawny this time!

But she got this to make up for it


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Yep that's Kiva's freezer  I was quite gutted with my delivery though  I got all excited because I could finally order a big bag of bones for £4 and actually have a hope of fitting them somewhere, and then they were missing from my delivery....not happy.
> Also have to say the turkey necks and carcasses are rather scrawny this time!
> 
> But she got this to make up for it


Excellent head!

How many meals will that do her for?


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I tend to just give her it for a few hours and then refreeze it, sometimes she has a good gnaw on it others she's not to interested in eating it, but likes to lay with it! Ha ha I suppose if she were to eat it as a meal I would say 2 or maybe 3?. But I (rightly or wrongly ha ha) tend to give her it for a bit and if she eats some I reduce her food that day a bit, if she doesnt she gets what she would normally get. I'm hoping she is a bit more enthusiastic with the 2nd half and will actually get stuck in s bit more, as it is its a bit more like a recreational thing


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Not really raw food related but.......I got some apple cider vinegar at the weekend as I have seen people on here say it's good for doggies  I have just been putting a little in her water, is that right?? And would anyone care to remind me why it's good for them? Ha ha now we seem to be settled with the main diet I am starting to think about supplements. Things like garlic, salmon oil, glucosamine? Etc......any advice on things like that? How much, best way to give it, best place to buy, what to give etc. Thanks in advance


----------

